# Hunt Monitors



## Dobby (13 November 2010)

I rarely poke my head in here but I have googled and not come across anything helpful so I am tentatively posting in here! 

I would like to do a bit of hunt monitoring in my area, perhaps not fully fledged sabbing just yet, but following with a camera, very peaceful and as non intrusive as I can manage, you know. Has anyone ever done this? What's it like? And does anyone know how I can get involved.

Thanks for any useful answers and any rude replies will be ignored, we will not change each others mind arguing on the internet!

Thanks


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2010)

PM me,  I'll give you all the advice which you need.

Alec.


----------



## IANB (13 November 2010)

Dobby,  I think you are on the wrong forum to discuss this,if I were you I  would stick your head up your a**e  where the sun dont shine.
Try going to a website about phedofiles or terorrists ,I am sure you would find out more there.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobby (13 November 2010)

I know I said I'd ignore any rude comments, but that's definitely one for the hall of fame.


----------



## jrp204 (13 November 2010)

What a bizarre post on a pro hunting forum. I think you may like to post this elsewhere.


----------



## A1fie (13 November 2010)

Hi Dobby I am not sure whether you will find the answers that you are looking for in here.  I can't speak for others, but my experience of hunt monitors has not been positive.  The ones that monitor my hunt are rude and aggressive.  They film children, swear and shout abuse at everyone and do everything they can to upset everyone.

My hunt has worked very hard since the ban to hunt within the law.  Most hunts I know also do this.  The monitors that follow our hunt cannot believe this and spend an inordinate amount of time hiding in bushes, or following with longe range cameras, trying to catch us out.  In the five years since the hunting ban they haven't once managed to find any evidence of illegal hunting but still they perserve.  

My experience of sabs has been even worse.  Sabs do everything they can to prevent hunting including spraying pepper spray in hounds and horses faces, hitting horses, standing blocking roads with balaclavas and baseball bats, spitting at people and many other vile things.  Animal lovers they are not.  

I don't seek to change your mind and I am not going to get into an argument with you over the rights and wrongs of hunting.  I would question why you felt this forum was the most appropriate place for posting.  Personally I wouldn't ask on the ALF forum for advice on a day's hunting nor would I ask PETA for their recommendations for fur coats, but each to their own!


----------



## lauraandjack (13 November 2010)

With all due respect Dobby, this is the Hunting forum, not the anti Hunting forum!


----------



## EAST KENT (13 November 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			PM me,  I'll give you all the advice which you need.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2010)

A1fie said:



			Hi Dobby I am not sure whether you will find the answers that you are looking for in here.  I can't speak for others, but my experience of hunt monitors has not been positive.  The ones that monitor my hunt are rude and aggressive.  They film children, swear and shout abuse at everyone and do everything they can to upset everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - that's been my experience too!  There is VERY little difference between Sabs and so-called 'hunt monitors'!  Both groups are happy to trespass, be abusive, etc etc etc.

Be aware, Dobby, that while most hunt followers will NOT take 'direct action' against you, not all farmers will be happy to see you trespassing on their land - and you may well be 'removed' !

And - of course - if you are NOT a vegetarian - and if you DARE wear leather shoes or boots - you won't get much friendship from the extremists who make up most of the sabs/monitors these days either.

However, if you're hell-bent on making a nuisance of yourself, then the place to go is http://www.league.org.uk/content.aspx?CategoryID=349


----------



## EAST KENT (13 November 2010)

Do you know I met one of those farmers once!There I was quietly sitting on a tree stump above where Charlie would probably go..and then I became AWARE of this bloody great farmer with his twelve bore behind me.He asked me to leave..so of course,what with the gun and all,I did. Turns out he was anti hunting ,and only allowed the huntsman and hounds on his land..not followers or footies.  My devious fellow footies knew all about him and found it extremely funny
  Shame really ,his is one of the best coverts in my area,absolutely stuffed with foxes.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 November 2010)

Dobby said:



			I rarely poke my head in here but I have googled and not come across anything helpful so I am tentatively posting in here! 

I would like to do a bit of hunt monitoring in my area, perhaps not fully fledged sabbing just yet, but following with a camera, very peaceful and as non intrusive as I can manage, you know. Has anyone ever done this? What's it like? And does anyone know how I can get involved.

Thanks for any useful answers and any rude replies will be ignored, we will not change each others mind arguing on the internet!

Thanks 

Click to expand...

this is a wind up i presume, you aren't anymore than 21 so what  the hell are you posting on here for- go to the CR!


----------



## EmmaCA (14 November 2010)

lauraandjack said:



			With all due respect Dobby, this is the Hunting forum, not the anti Hunting forum!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## oakash (14 November 2010)

Hunt monitors: Well, we all know the sort of people THEY are! The same as the people in Nazi Germany who passed on people to the gestapo, the same as concentration camp guards etc. I'll qualify that by saying that whilst I cannot claim all hunt 'monitors' are bent to that degree, there is little doubt that as a group of people they certainly share many characteristics of the first mentioned group.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 November 2010)

oakash said:



			Hunt monitors: Well, we all know the sort of people THEY are! The same as the people in Nazi Germany who passed on people to the gestapo, the same as concentration camp guards etc. I'll qualify that by saying that whilst I cannot claim all hunt 'monitors' are bent to that degree, there is little doubt that as a group of people they certainly share many characteristics of the first mentioned group.
		
Click to expand...

  That comparison is a tad distasteful ,especially today of all days.

  Hunting is ,and never will be,in the same league of terror that the informers to the Gestapo imposed on the minorities.

  Hunting is just a sport we all support,it does not imperil actual lives if we lose it.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 November 2010)

oakash said:



			Hunt monitors: Well, we all know the sort of people THEY are! The same as the people in Nazi Germany who passed on people to the gestapo, the same as concentration camp guards etc. I'll qualify that by saying that whilst I cannot claim all hunt 'monitors' are bent to that degree, there is little doubt that as a group of people they certainly share many characteristics of the first mentioned group.
		
Click to expand...

Oakash,

For heaven's sake,  the original post is from some one who is attempting to wind you up.  Either that,  or they're a trifle dim!!  

Unbalanced and silly responses,  will do little to help.  Nobby even replied to my response,  seeking my advice!!  I'm going to consider my reply,  that's assuming that I bother!

Alec.


----------



## natalia (15 November 2010)

Dobby, a bit of advice. 
Firstly if you have a horse or are involved with horses why not spend your weekends doing something constructive with it, rather than chasing other peoples horses round the country side and annoying perfectly decent people who wish to enjoy their own horses out hunting. I would suggest you take up more of an active sport like show jumping. Should you not have our own horse why not go and either help out with someone elses or goto your local RDA group and offer your services and do something WORTHWHILE.  Failing this do something constructive for the environment like helping out in some sort of conservation effort (there are plenty of people who need help with land management). Failing this if you can plait I have at least ten hunters every saturday morning that need plaiting and your fingers would be gratefully appreciated. 
Secondly if your young and single, you ain't gonna meet any young hotties out sabbing. There is NOTHING less attractive than a spotty young oike running round trying to run to keep up with the horses covered in mud. You will also find that the sabs are a sneaky bunch and the older members will prob try and get you to do the dirty work (replace dirty with "illegal) as they have been in trouble so many times with the police they need fresh blood to take the blame. If you don't want a criminal record then I suggest you don't go out. Your future career VS a perfectly legal day out for someone else all because you were worried about a mangey fox. 
I take it that although your on the H&H forum you probably have no understanding of hunting or the countryside in general. I suggest you buck your ideas up and learn, preferably after taking a shower to wash the general fluffy bunny/crustyness off.


----------



## Hanno Verian (15 November 2010)

Dobby said:



			I rarely poke my head in here but I have googled and not come across anything helpful so I am tentatively posting in here! 

I would like to do a bit of hunt monitoring in my area, perhaps not fully fledged sabbing just yet, but following with a camera, very peaceful and as non intrusive as I can manage, you know. Has anyone ever done this? What's it like? And does anyone know how I can get involved.

Thanks for any useful answers and any rude replies will be ignored, we will not change each others mind arguing on the internet!

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Almost tempts me to post asking on the ALF website where I can have a good days hunting? 

No doubt our friend will become a fully fledged fully qualified HM able to advise the police exactly how and where we are breaking the law based on his in depth knowledge of hunting!


----------



## soggy (15 November 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			PM me,  I'll give you all the advice which you need.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Am I correct in thinking the advice might contain to words starting with an F and ending with an f.


----------



## soggy (15 November 2010)

IANB said:



			Dobby,  I think you are on the wrong forum to discuss this,if I were you I  would stick your head up your a**e  where the sun dont shine.
Try going to a website about phedofiles or terorrists ,I am sure you would find out more there.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.

Every HM and sab I have ever had the dubious pleasure of encountering always talked out of their a**e anyway.


----------



## Paddydou (16 November 2010)

Hanno Verian said:



			Almost tempts me to post asking on the ALF website where I can have a good days hunting?!
		
Click to expand...

Dares ya! 

In fact double dares ya!!! 

Sorry couldn't resist. Let us all have the link when you do!


----------



## aimeetb (16 November 2010)

What a bizarre thing to do! LOL! 

This must be a joke! What numpty would post this question on the Horse and Hound!?!

LOL is all I can do!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 November 2010)

Mmmm, you're sure a braveheart to put your head around the parapet on this forum aren't you???!!! About as subtle as a nun in a brothel I guess .....!!!! 

But seriously, perhaps you should try the LACS forum rather than here?


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 November 2010)

Words fail me so here it is....

'...........................................................'


----------



## immoralorchid (16 November 2010)

natalia said:



			Dobby, a bit of advice. 
Firstly if you have a horse or are involved with horses why not spend your weekends doing something constructive with it, rather than chasing other peoples horses round the country side and annoying perfectly decent people who wish to enjoy their own horses out hunting. I would suggest you take up more of an active sport like show jumping. Should you not have our own horse why not go and either help out with someone elses or goto your local RDA group and offer your services and do something WORTHWHILE.  Failing this do something constructive for the environment like helping out in some sort of conservation effort (there are plenty of people who need help with land management). Failing this if you can plait I have at least ten hunters every saturday morning that need plaiting and your fingers would be gratefully appreciated. 
Secondly if your young and single, you ain't gonna meet any young hotties out sabbing. There is NOTHING less attractive than a spotty young oike running round trying to run to keep up with the horses covered in mud. You will also find that the sabs are a sneaky bunch and the older members will prob try and get you to do the dirty work (replace dirty with "illegal) as they have been in trouble so many times with the police they need fresh blood to take the blame. If you don't want a criminal record then I suggest you don't go out. Your future career VS a perfectly legal day out for someone else all because you were worried about a mangey fox. 
I take it that although your on the H&H forum you probably have no understanding of hunting or the countryside in general. I suggest you buck your ideas up and learn, preferably after taking a shower to wash the general fluffy bunny/crustyness off.
		
Click to expand...

well put i second this go plait those horses ready for hunting lol


----------



## oakash (16 November 2010)

Apologies for being away..East Kent and Alec Swan, or I would have answered sooner. No, I do not agree that my earlier comments were in bad taste. Yes, I know there are plenty of antis on these boards intent on winding people up. BUT these sort of people - hunt 'monitors' and so-called sabs, are EXACTLY the threat to freedom and a decent society which I am concerned about. You may, personally, not be concerned that our society allows such dregs to live off it. Banning hunting has not stopped a single animal from being killed by methods usually far crueller than hunting. They do not care. They hate people, and therin lies the parallel which I make. If you worked for a hunt I suggest your attitude would be rather different. ( I do not, but I am aware of the stress placed on people who do.)


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 November 2010)

For Dobby....

Mind YOU stay on the right side of the law....

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/293594.html


----------



## magicgirl (16 November 2010)

If you think that "Hunt Monitors" are a correct way to deal with things would you care to give us your details so that we can follow you round with cameras and videos  in case you break any laws, or would you think that was harrisment.


----------



## Mrs B (16 November 2010)

Dobby

I don't understand. You have nearly 1000 posts and you have commented on so many posts and topics and seem compassionate and thoughtful.

To misquote Casablanca, 'Of all the boards in all the Worlds' why ask this on here?

You must know full well what sort of response you will get, so why?? 


You may as well ask for a recipe for game pie on a vegan board.....


----------



## EAST KENT (16 November 2010)

oakash said:



			Apologies for being away..East Kent and Alec Swan, or I would have answered sooner. No, I do not agree that my earlier comments were in bad taste. Yes, I know there are plenty of antis on these boards intent on winding people up. BUT these sort of people - hunt 'monitors' and so-called sabs, are EXACTLY the threat to freedom and a decent society which I am concerned about. You may, personally, not be concerned that our society allows such dregs to live off it. Banning hunting has not stopped a single animal from being killed by methods usually far crueller than hunting. They do not care. They hate people, and therin lies the parallel which I make. If you worked for a hunt I suggest your attitude would be rather different. ( I do not, but I am aware of the stress placed on people who do.)
		
Click to expand...

My point is that in life`s great scheme banning ..or not..hunting really matters not a jot , you chose to compare sabs etc to Nazis.There is NO COMPARISON whatsoever.To compare is tasteless,stupid and feeds the troll that Dobby is.YOU chose also to do so on Rememberance Day,that made it even more ridiculous.

  Dobby has successfully got an idiot response out of you,no doubt it will wing its way around making us all look tasteless and stupid.Personally,should I ever get to meet Dobby and Co I will be extremely polite..that always deflates things in my opinion.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 November 2010)

No response from Dobby since so it must be a troll- why do they bother?


----------



## oakash (17 November 2010)

East Kent: As with everyone, you are of course entitled to your view. I differ very strongly. The day I made that comment seems to me very appropriate, as the monitor/saboteur strand are exactly the sort of people who have committed truly awful crimes in the past in the name of intolerance. We have to decide as a society whether we want people who are prepared to go to the extremes which the animal rights fanatics have gone ( digging up corpses etc) or not. It seems to me that is something we should not accept as being a part of a civilised society.


----------



## EAST KENT (17 November 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			No response from Dobby since so it must be a troll- why do they bother?
		
Click to expand...

To get an idiot response that can then be broadcast to all ears ,just to confirm we are indeed a load of tasteless twits!!


----------



## Raynard (29 November 2010)

A1fie said:



			Hi Dobby I am not sure whether you will find the answers that you are looking for in here.  I can't speak for others, but my experience of hunt monitors has not been positive.  The ones that monitor my hunt are rude and aggressive.  They film children, swear and shout abuse at everyone and do everything they can to upset everyone.

My hunt has worked very hard since the ban to hunt within the law.  Most hunts I know also do this.  The monitors that follow our hunt cannot believe this and spend an inordinate amount of time hiding in bushes, or following with longe range cameras, trying to catch us out.  In the five years since the hunting ban they haven't once managed to find any evidence of illegal hunting but still they perserve.  

My experience of sabs has been even worse.  Sabs do everything they can to prevent hunting including spraying pepper spray in hounds and horses faces, hitting horses, standing blocking roads with balaclavas and baseball bats, spitting at people and many other vile things.  Animal lovers they are not.  

I don't seek to change your mind and I am not going to get into an argument with you over the rights and wrongs of hunting.  I would question why you felt this forum was the most appropriate place for posting.  Personally I wouldn't ask on the ALF forum for advice on a day's hunting nor would I ask PETA for their recommendations for fur coats, but each to their own!
		
Click to expand...

Regarding your assertion that HMs film children, take a look at this (from 23:12):

http://www.indiemoviesonline.com/watch-movies/a-letter-to-david-cameron

During the altercation about filming children, a rider can clearly be seen beckoning a child into shot. HMs and sabs are not interested in children. If a child happens to be in shot, it's incidental and the child is not the focus of the shot. HMs and sabs are there to stop you killing. Why on earth would they waste time filming children? You're clutching at straws.

Regarding your assertion that sabs harm horses and hounds, that is a bare-faced lie. Absurd hunt propaganda. Sabs ARE animal lovers. If one sab harmed a horse or hound, he or she would find themselves in VERY hot water with their fellow sabs.

Regarding your assertion that sabs block roads; what would be the point in that? The pack and field could easily get past. You think they want to block the support vehicles? They're not interested in the support. They want to keep up with the pack in order to sabotage any attempt to kill. On the other hand, terriermen with their quads and other support vehicles frequently block roads in order to prevent sabs from following the hunt.

Incidentally, what are the terriermen doing there, with their terriers in metal boxes mounted on the quads? Not to dig out foxes, surely?

Lastly, I daresay some sabs and HMs are rude and aggressive; some keep their heads down and get on with what they're there for. The same can be said of the hunts.  (Watch the whole film in the link above.)


----------



## A1fie (29 November 2010)

My experience has been that HM's and sabs do film children.  I have seen them.  In our hunt they do it primarily to provoke the parents into a reaction so that they can film it and post it on the internet.  I have no need to clutch at straws - I am pointing out my experience.

My assertion that HM's and sabs have harmed horses and hounds is also correct.  I have seen them.  In my opinion a lot of sabs are not interested in animal welfare, just want to cause chaos and destruction.  

HM's and sabs block roads so that they can film a mounted follower trying to get past them and it will appear that they are being charged by them.  It makes for a great internet video. 

Terriermen have an important role to play in hunting.  You may not like what they do but it is often necessary.

If you were an animal lover you would understand the important role that hunting has in the countryside.  You would also understand that people who hunt love animals, including foxes.  Hunting pre-ban was a way to manage the fox population.  The welfare of the fox has not improved since the ban.


----------



## Raynard (29 November 2010)

Alfie, forgive me. I thought your implication was that HMs are paedophiles.

I do not believe that any sab would harm an animal. You are either mistaken or fibbing. I know many sabs. Every one of them is a vegan, and active in many areas of the Animal Rights movement. They are animal lovers.

If HMs and sabs have blocked roads (with vehicles, I assume) in order to manipulate the footage for the internet, please provide me with links. Don't forget, the HM or sab vehicles should really be facing the same direction as the hunt for your argument to carry weight. A face to face blockage is an everyday occurrence on narrow roads.

Terriermen: why is what they do necessary? You don't have to dig out and bludgeon foxes to death.

People who hunt love foxes, you say? Poppycock. On this very forum I've read the fox described with adjectives such as _mangy_ and _vermin_. And the welfare of the fox _has_ improved since the ban in that fewer are chased down and torn limb from limb with terror in their hearts. Love foxes, indeed.


----------



## soggy (29 November 2010)

skiddaw_lad said:



			citronella was sprayed into hounds faces at the covert side  whilst no long term damage was caused , the anti involved wasnt so lucky , he stll cant chew properly
		
Click to expand...

Glad to read that justice was delivered. Perhaps they were they teeth Raynard referred to on another thread. LOL

Anti's, sabs, lacs, animal rights nutters. All in the same boat IMO

And its a boat I'd happily hand over to the Somali pirates without any chance of a ransom being paid.


----------



## A1fie (30 November 2010)

Dobbin, allow me to introduce Raynard . . . . .


----------



## Serenity087 (30 November 2010)

Dobby, here is a sock, go and do something constructive with your life.

Raynard, it's not lies when just about everyone who hunts (and everyone who films hunts!) has seen how violent and pathetic sabs are (I don't imagine Surrey Police arrested a sab for biting people based on lies???).

I have absolute respect for anyone who can peacefully protest for any cause, whether I support it or not.  Sadly, I have met very, VERY few sabs who can manage peaceful.
Or how to spell it...

And does anyone else think it's co-incidence that Sab like creatures are turning up to the student protests?

The "Rent-a-mob" claims of old still stand!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 November 2010)

A1fie said:



			Dobbin, allow me to introduce Raynard . . . . .
		
Click to expand...

Either Raynard,  is a bloke called Ray,  or they can't spell,  or perhaps it's a combination!!

Alec.


----------



## soggy (1 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Either Raynard,  is a bloke called Ray,  or they can't spell,  or perhaps it's a combination!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alex

I believe he meant to call himself Retard!

But had no end of trouble trying spelling it so opted for his best guess.

Every HM and sab I have had the displeasure of meeting has been some sort of retard.


----------

